# How to fix crack in pigeon egg?? HELP!!!



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. My male pigeon accidentally broke one of his eggs and put a big crack in the other. It's not really a crack, it's more of a big dent in the egg. How can I fix it? I've heard of putting wax on the egg but the only wax we have is scented candle wax. Will that work? I've also heard of putting finger nail polish on it? Please help me. I really want a baby from this pair.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have used Liquid paper [White out] and covered/repaired the cracks


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL i didnt even know you could repair eggs like that! Amazing!


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

You can also use a stamp on it, John Froelich says that you can cut out the correct size from a band aid and put it on the egg, works well.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

wow. I didn't know you could do that. I will have to try that with an egg my pair of archangels cracked since there is a live baby in it.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

hey pigeon fan, did you get my pms?


----------

